# Be the first to try out FiiO's brand new Lightning DAC/amp i1!!!



## FiiO

In order to celebrate the debut of FiiO's brand new Lightning DAC/amp i1, we're going to invite 5 friends who are owners of the Apple Lightning devices and yet not satisfied with the devices' original sound quality to try out the i1. Also we would like get your valued feedback and suggestions. Once your suggestion is adopted, you will get the i1 sample unit for free. So hurry up and post in this thread with the following information to apply for the trial!
  
 -The Apple Lighting devices that you possess
 -Why you would like to try i1
 -Your current living location 
 -The languages that you can use for reviews
  
 The winners will be announced on March 20th. You may invite your friends to like your post in this thread. And the more likes you receive, the more chances you will get to the win for the trial. Feel free to post!


----------



## gavinfabl

Woohoo 

- iPhone 7 Plus, iPhone 6S, iPad Air
- Fan of Fiio products and want an upgrade to the sound on my iPhone 
- UK
- English is my language 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Dj Jaz

iPhone SE
iPad Pro
iPad Mini
  
 Want to try something more portable
 Canada
 English


----------



## RAQemUP

-I own iPad Pro 9.7" and iPhone 7 Plus. I have access to family's iPad Pro 12.9", iPhone 6s, and iPhone 6s Plus.
-I want something better sounding than the Apple lightning headphone adapter but more portable compared to the typical dac/amp stack such as micro iDSD BL.
-USA
-English


----------



## coolcrew23

- iPhone 7 Plus and iPad Mini
- I am just someone who enjoys music. I would love to try an upgraded experience. 
- Manila, Philippines
- English and Filipino


----------



## eyepauls

Hi! thank you for the opportunity.
  
 I use an Iphone 7 256gb 
 My first headphone amp was the FiiO A1, currently using a dragonfly black 1.5 with my iphone but seeing the i1 I am interested to see what it can do. My other source is an x3ii and ive been really happy with all FiiO products I have purchased.
 I reside in Melbourne, Australia
 I can provide feedback/review in English.


----------



## hellfire8888

-The Apple Lighting devices that you possess
 Iphone 7 plus 256GB , iphone 6 plus 128gb. iphone 5, ipad 1st gen
  
 -Why you would like to try i1
 Iphone 7 plus do not have headphone jack
  
 -Your current living location
 Malaysia
  
 -The languages that you can use for reviews
 English


----------



## Mindcrime1

-The Apple Lighting devices that you possess
-Why you would like to try i1
-Your current living location
-The languages that you can use for reviews

iPhone 6s, iPad, iPod, iPad Mini, iPhone 5s
I would like to try this for those occasions where using my X5iii is not a practical option (this is often the case while I work) 
I live in Phoenix Arizona USA
English, some Spanish


----------



## camerahooligan

iPhone 6, soon 7
I'm tired of the poor sound quality from the inboard Dac, though about changing to the new LG V 20 but I have had Apple for too long. I am a big fan of the Fiio X3. 
United States 
English


----------



## Anthony Addario

Hey this is awesome! I've been waiting for this to come out!!
  
 I have an Iphone 6 & 7 plus, a Ipad Air 2
  
 I would really like to upgrade the sound quality of my iphones when listening to music and when using drums machines and synths on my ipad, having a higher quality out put would be ideal!!
 I LOVE Fiio products as I already own X5, A5, E01!
  
 I live in Toronto Canada
 English


----------



## grrorr76

an android version with usb would be awesome to.


----------



## tuskvt

-The Apple Lighting devices that you possess = iPhone 7, iPad Air
 -Why you would like to try i1 = love listening to music on my headphones but up until now have not been satisfied with the built-in DAC/amp capabilities of my iPhone and iPad
 -Your current living location = Falmouth, Massachusetts, USA
 -The languages that you can use for reviews = English


----------



## shdh

- iPhone 7 Plus 128GB
  
 - The standard adapter that comes with the phone doesn't do my collection of lossless tracks on the phone justice. I'm hoping to upgrade.
  
 - Vancouver, Canada
  
 - English


----------



## fabioyamauti

iPhone 5c
I'd like to improve sound quality while playing Tidal HiFi and using headphones. And this device seems to be perfect for my needs.
São Paulo, SP, Brazil 
Portuguese and English


----------



## I g o r

- iPhone 6s Plus, iPad Air
- The DAC inside the Apple devices is not good, lacks resolution, clarity, separation, soundstage and extension, sounding dark and lifeless, with boomy and undefined lows. I'm currently using Apple's Lighting adapter which has a DAC inside and improves the sound by a great margin, but still doesn't compare to a dedicated DAP. My earphones are JH Audio JH13 V2 and Etymotic ER4XR.
- Italy and Brazil
- Italian, Portuguese and English


----------



## AudioE

Another great nod to Fiio. 

-iPhone 7plus, iPad Air, iPod touch.

-would love a more portable sound solution for my apple devices. 

- Kennett Square Pennsylvania 

- English, Greek, Spanish.


----------



## princewince

IPhone 7 Plus; iPad 4th generation; iPod Touch 6th Generation; Macbook Pro
I would love to try out this Lightning Dac/amp i1 because the sound quality on my Apple devices just doesn't cut it, especially when using headphones. I own a Fiio Xiii as well. I have a ton of hi-res flac files in 24-bit/96 kHz and 24-bit/ 192 kHz. Would love to FINALLY hear the subtle nuances of these tunes.
I live in Port Angeles, WA on the Canada/US border.
I speak and write English but can get by in French and Spanish as well.
Thanks for the opportunity if I am selected.


----------



## frederickchr

- iPhone 7 Plus, ipad mini
- looking for ultraportable DAC especially with lightning connector
- Indonesia
- English - Indonesia (for local forum in facebook)


----------



## nanoevil

- iPhone 7 Plus and iPad Mini
- I would love to try an upgraded experience. Already have another lightning to 3.5mm dac from a 3rd party maker but wasn't impressed. 
- Manila, Philippines
- English and Filipino


----------



## Aeross

*-The Apple Lighting devices that you possess*
 iPad mini. iPhone 7.
*-Why you would like to try i1*
 I'm a programmer and I'm allways listening to music when I do my work and on my way home. Want to try something different from the Apple stock audio; want to be able to listen to my music in a new way and discover new sounds that are not possible with my current set. Got a FiiO E6 as AMP for the phone and a K1 DAC for home. 
*-Your current living location*
 Guadalajara, México.
*-The languages that you can use for reviews*
 Spanish, English.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## neopac

*Apple device..*
 Iphone 7 plus
  
*why i would like to try it..*
 looking for a portable lightning DAC/Amp, because i`m missing some spaciousness and definition in my iphone 7s output.
 Waiting desperately since months for this product to hit the shelfs.
  
*living in..*
 Vienna / Austria
  
*Review language*
 English / German
  
*cheers*
*neopac*


----------



## Denedono

Hey! 

I currently own an Iphone 7 plus.

I'm currently using a shure se535 and I wish that the sound quality can improve since I usually use it everyday while commuting. 

Brisbane, Australia 

I can give a review in Thai and English.
Thank you!


----------



## leecox

*I have a 6s & iPad4
* I have your A1s and E06, which both sound great but both suffer from interference while I'm on the tube. Hoping the i1 will stop this.
*London
*English

Will the i1 have the 9018Q2C DAC chip?


----------



## JeromeP

Hi,
  
 I'm a new member but I actually have been "lurking"  here for the past 3 or 4 years...
 I decided to create an account especially  to try the i1.
  
  
*- The Apple Lighting devices that you possess :* 
 iPhone 6, iPhone 6S plus, and iPad Pro 12,9
  
*-Why you would like to try i1 :* 
 Basically, I love apple products and I'm very happy with everything they put on the table... Except sound quality. To listen to music I use various devices with various headphones. I currently mainly use Earsonics Velvet and Shure SRH 1540.
 Over the years I've owned various DAPs : X3 (original), X5 (original), X7, AK Jr, AK70, Onkyo DP-X1. 
 But if I could I would love to carry only one device on the go. Especially in the summer.
 I'm eager to find out if i1 can bring a comparable sound quality to my beloved iphone. 
  
*- Your current living location :* Paris, France
  
*- The languages that you can use for reviews :* French, English
  
  
  
  
 Thanx !


----------



## GamingDJ

-*The Apple Lighting devices that you possess*
iPhone 5, iPhone 5s, iPhone 6, iPhone 6s, iPhone 7, iPad Mini

-*Why you would like to try i1*
Because I own quite a lot of iOS devices and two FiiO products (E10 and Q1) which aren't really compatible with them. I'm not exactly happy with the sound quality that I get from the device itself especially when I need an on the go listening to the prepared set for the shows I perform at.

-*Your current living location*
New Delhi, India

-*The languages that you can use for reviews*
English, Hindi.


----------



## floydstyle

Yes!!!!!

-The Apple Lighting devices that you possess
I own the iPhone 7 for work and personnal audio on the road. IPad Air2 and the 2016 bar MBP 13inch
-Why you would like to try i1
I've been waiting on this! Would like to use other IEM for music and calls and apple IEM are so uncomfortable
-Your current living location
Quebec, Canada
-The languages that you can use for reviews
English, French


----------



## Paul C

- Apple iPad Air & iPhone 6
- I've been searching for a small lightning DAC for ages and this looks perfect
- England, UK
- English

Thanks

Paul


----------



## .Sup

I have an iPad Air 2 that I primarily use to watch movies while in my bed using onboard and iPhone 5 that use for listening to music outdoors.

I'm interested in this product because I like the small, elongated form factor and want something that has slightly more power so I can plug in full sized headphones without needing a bigger amp.

My current location is my balcony (listening to music with iPad), Ljubljana, Slovenia

My native language is Slovene and I can do English reasonably well.


----------



## duyu

-The Apple Lighting devices that you possess
 iPhone 7
  
 -Why you would like to try i1
 Finding the best possible lightning dac in a cable size
  
 -Your current living location
 Hong Kong
  
 -The languages that you can use for reviews
 Chinese and English


----------



## golar3

Greetings, proud owner of X5, E18 and X1...
  
 Also, I own an iPhone7 plus, iPad mini, iPad air and iPod mini.
 The removal of the headphone jack was a mistake! Plus, I love Fiio products (I also have a L19 .
 I live in Romania
 I can write in english, french, romanian...
  
 Thank you!


----------



## DanielHegar

I listen to music all day; when I wake up, while I cook breakfast, while a cycle to work, while I'm working and I've gotten spoiled by hi-fi audio outputs so I would love to take the best quality with me all day. I have an iPhone 7 and I could write reviews in english and spanish.
  
 =)


----------



## Rayhw

-Iphone 6s
-With using Fiio X1 gen 2 now, I am attached to the products by Fiio, its just amazing!
-Singapore
-English, chinese


----------



## lastnamelefty

Woot!! 

- iPhone 7
- iPhone 6s Plus 
- I'd love to finally use my cans on my phone since the Apple adapter is not adequate for them
- Florida, USA
- English


----------



## Petyot

That's super cool!!
  

 iPhone 6+, iPad pro

 Would love a portable solution for my apple devices 

 Montreal, Quebec, Canada

 French, English


----------



## FiiO

leecox said:


> *I have a 6s & iPad4
> * I have your A1s and E06, which both sound great but both suffer from interference while I'm on the tube. Hoping the i1 will stop this.
> *London
> *English
> ...


 
 The DAC chip of i1 is NAU88L25.


----------



## dreamagain

* iPhone 6, 7, pad mini
 * Have one Chinese brand lightning Dac/Amp, so disappointed.  Hope to try a better one.
 * CA, USA
 * English


----------



## bellross

Exactly what I've been holding up to! A low profile and powered DAC from a reputable company 

 - iPhone 6
 - A good DAC to take advantage of the Zero Audio Duoza IEM, listen to my big collection of ALAC and the upcoming spotify lossless  Also, the jack port is showing some signs of fatigue after 2 years of daily use. 
 - France
 - English and French


----------



## loephi

*-The Apple Lighting devices that you possess*
 Currently using a iPhone 7, where i've lost my original apple lightning to 3.5mm Jack ;(. Also in use in the house: iPhone 6, iPad Air
*-Why you would like to try i1*
 I am currently searching for a better HiFi solution for my Headphones when i am on the go. This Solution should be as portable as possible so this would be perfect. I have strong trust in FIIO to deliver the performance we are used to know from FIIO for a very fair price.
*-Your current living location*
 Switzerland
*-The languages that you can use for reviews*
 I would like to do a Review in English and German


----------



## Fan for Fun

Will be glad to try and review the new FiiO Lightning DAC/amp i1
  
 Lightning IOS devices I have for the test: IPhone 5c, IPad Air2 and MacBook Air
 I have been using and enjoying now FiiO E17K with my Mac and Windows Laptops and also with my android phones but no chance to do it with IOS devices.
 Would be very much interesting in learning and testing this newcomer.
 Communication: English


----------



## BeatMy808s

iPhone 5c
iPhone 6
iPad Air 2
Kindle Fire HD

Wanting something portable that delivers emotive sound.
Using Trinity Audios Phanton Master 4, Phantom Madtef, Phantom Master 6, Vyrus 2, Icarus III, Shure SE215, Senn IE80, Shure SRH840, Oppo PME (Soon)
England, English.


----------



## bklynbound01

Ipad mini
 Iphone 6
 Iphone 6s Plus
 Iphone 7
 Ipad Air
 I am always trying to find the best way to make my audio sound as best as possible on any device I use.  I am loving my Fiio X1 2nd gen.  I would love to try another cool device from Fiio.  I live in Manhattan in New York City.  I can post a review in english.  
  
 Thank you for the chance to sue one of these.


----------



## Randomrubble

-The Apple Lighting devices that you possess
 iPhone 6 | iPad Pro
  
 -Why you would like to try i1
 The sound quality of iDevices has been on a constant downward curve since the 3rd Generation iPod. The switch to a video enabled iPod then an iPhone each took musicality away in favour of features. I'd like to claw some of that lost quality back. Better headphones help but I'm not going beyond  the current Grado SR325e level.
  
 -Your current living location
 London, UK
  
 -The languages that you can use for reviews
 English


----------



## rodrigofurtado

- iPhone 6 and 7
 - I've been looking for a enhancement for my mobile audio listening more compact than DrangonFly Red + Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter. I'm currently under the temptation to get a wireless headphone in favor of practicality, even though the sound quality isn't good from all models I tested so far. This product maybe close the practicality gap to keep experiencing most of my headphones on the go. I currently own
Phones: Beyerdynamic DT 990 EDT (250 ohms), AudioTechinica ATH-M50x, InEarz Custom molded UE triple fi, AKG Quincy Jones q460, Senhheiser px 100-ii, Klipsch Image S4i, Apple earbuds (p2 and Lightning connectors).
DACs: FiiO E7 and E9 Combination, DrangonFly Red + Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter
 - Florida, USA
 - English and Brazilian Portuguese (native language)


----------



## darkyen00

- iPhone 4s, 6, 7, iPad Mini 2
 - Early adopter, quite honestly i never liked apple's ****ty audio implementation. I see the lightning jack as apple promoting more DACs or W1 implementations out there which offloads the good quality audio experience to companies who are master in this segment. As a tech savvy (developer, hardware engineer) I'm more interested and capable in reviewing the device from a very technical point of view, appealing to a technical audience. 
 - India
 - Hindi, Marathi, English, Russian.


----------



## sarge7359

*-The Apple Lighting devices that you possess*
 iPad Air 128G, iPhone6 Plus 128G, iPhone6 SE 64G, Macbook Air
  
*-Why you would like to try i1*
 Have heard difference in sound with 6+ using a Chord Mojo but it is too cumbersome for easy portability.  If the i1 is better than the iPhone6 sound, then the size appears optimal for better portable sound.  The portable headphones I use can tell the difference as well: B&W P7, JH Audio 11Pro.
  
*-Your current living location*
 near Sacramento, California
  
*-The languages that you can use for reviews*
 English


----------



## LunaC

I spend hours a day listening to mini 4, iPhone 6s+ and IPP. Normally switch to the dragon fly red but despise of control and mic plus the bulk of using a CCK. I use the iPhone 7 dongle sometimes when needing a little bass boost on andromeda. 

Headphones in the current cycle. campfire andromedac klipsh x20i, HD580, QC25 and Mr Speakers Ether Flow


----------



## FiiO

*I1 winners list announcement*
 The following 5 friends are the winners of the new Lightning DAC/amp i1. Congratulation!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Please pm both Fiio with your real name, shipping address and contact phone no.We will arrange the shipment soon after receiving your information.
@hellfire8888
@.Sup
@duyu
@AudioE
@floydstyle
  
 Best regards


----------



## coolcrew23

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## AudioE

Sweet that's awesome! Thanks to Fiio! Pm sent.


----------



## .Sup

Thank you FiiO! I was watching a movie on my iPad yesterday and during I said to myself it would be really nice if I won this device from you because I can't use full size headphones with iPad and now I did.


----------



## floydstyle

Oh my! Can't wait to test this!

PM sent, thank you FiiO!


----------



## hellfire8888

Pm sent ! Tq very much FiiO!!


----------



## leecox

When is the release date and how much is it going to be?


----------



## RAQemUP

Congrats to the winners. Now just need to wait for some reviews from them lucky duders.


----------



## AudioE

Woohoo it's here! Thanks @Fiio can't wait to try them out tonight!


----------



## .Sup

Received mine last night


----------



## nealh

.sup said:


> Received mine last night



Can't wait for them to be available for sale


----------



## nealh

audioe said:


> Woohoo it's here! Thanks @Fiio can't wait to try them out tonight!




Any thoughts?


----------



## dreamagain

Any thoughts?


----------



## AudioE

nealh said:


> Any thoughts?



I'll be compiling my thoughts and posting a review over the next few days but my impressions are positive. I really like these and not just bc of the boost in sound/volume.


----------



## nealh

any place these can be purchased


----------



## I g o r

Please give us at least the first impressions. More than a week, and nothing. It's killing us!


----------



## leecox

If you guys want another option, check these out. Yes you need a camera attachment for the iPhone but you can also use it with your laptop. 32bit portable DAC/Amp.

I've got one and it sounds great.

https://www.nextdrive-spectra.io


----------



## nealh

leecox said:


> If you guys want another option, check these out. Yes you need a camera attachment for the iPhone but you can also use it with your laptop. 32bit portable DAC/Amp.
> 
> I've got one and it sounds great.
> 
> https://www.nextdrive-spectra.io




That's seems pricey without any reviews


----------



## FiiO

nealh said:


> any place these can be purchased




Dear nealh,

One or two weeks later from our sellers. 

Best regards


----------



## rocksarkar

cant wait to drive my fender in ear monitors....


----------



## floydstyle

I wish I could tell my first impressions but I am still waiting on my unit to show!


----------



## AudioE

Some quick first impressions, a more detailed review soon. 

1.Volume boost. Always a plus. 
2. The mic. Awesome addition to your iems if they don't already have a mic. High def music, hi def calls -
3. Used the unit in my car for a volume boost as well. Love it. 
4. Clarity. Nice sounding, definitely some quality differences in music. 
More info to come. I still want to run some power hungry cans through this and see the result. Cheers friends. Again a big thanks to Fiio!


----------



## nealh

audioe said:


> Some quick first impressions, a more detailed review soon.
> 
> 1.Volume boost. Always a plus.
> 2. The mic. Awesome addition to your iems if they don't already have a mic. High def music, hi def calls -
> ...



What amp/DAC is in the unit?


----------



## FiiO

nealh said:


> What amp/DAC is in the unit?


 
Dear nealh,
  
CODEC Chip: NAU88L25
  
Best regards


----------



## .Sup

Thank you FiiO for the opportunity to try one of your newest products. Here is my review of the unit: Review


----------



## jonathane40

leecox said:


> If you guys want another option, check these out. Yes you need a camera attachment for the iPhone but you can also use it with your laptop. 32bit portable DAC/Amp.
> 
> I've got one and it sounds great.
> 
> https://www.nextdrive-spectra.io



Have you comprares it to the Draginfly Black or Red. I'm currently trying the NextDrive and the Dragonfly Black and can't tell much of a difference. Both are an improvement over the iPhone dongle though!

Also, does yours get hit to the touch after about 10 minutes of use?


----------



## Tommy C

Cool design. I wish they made the cord much shorter though. This is a deal breaker imo.


----------



## St0rMl0rD

Meh. I got this cable in November (now it's end of March) and the connector's already gone wonky and losing connection.


----------



## FiiO

St0rMl0rD said:


> Meh. I got this cable in November (now it's end of March) and the connector's already gone wonky and losing connection.


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about. Did you contact the seller about that as well? If your seller fails to help, please contact us via support@fiio.net.
Sorry for bringing inconvenience to you.

Best regards


----------



## St0rMl0rD

Ha cool, direct reply from FiiO. Yeah, I'm sending it back today. Still weird that such a product would go wonky even in a shorter time than the stock Apple adapter.


----------

